# Needing some help looking for a single speed conversion kit for a 2009 giant stp 1



## Mr.Crowe (Feb 29, 2012)

Any help is appreciated I'm just sick of trying to ride out fakie and failing because my gears mess up. I was thinking of using the Da Bomb conversion kit but im not sure. I also was wondering if I would need to purchase a halflink chain to avoid using a tensioner?

Again any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Mr.Crowe (Feb 29, 2012)

well I have officially ordered the dmr single speed conversion kit with the chain tensioner if anyone knows whether or not I need to purchase a new chain or which chain would work best for my bike it would be much appreciated.


----------



## rogbie (Jun 20, 2011)

Here is some tips from the great Sheldon Brown.


----------

